# Cant mount HFS+ Drive on Mac but. MacDrive



## margaan (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi

I have an AC Ryan HD Player to which I had attached my external HFS+ drive. The HD Player crashed and now I cannot mount my Drive on my Mac anymore.

It works when I mount it with MacDrive tough (I have to selece 'Mount Anyway')

When I run testdisk, I receive:



> Current partition structure:
> Partition Start End Size in sectors
> 
> 1 P partition_map 1 63 63
> read_part_mac: bad DPME signature


Then I did a search and whan the partition was found I tried to 'write' it. I received:



> Function write_part_mac not implemented
> Use pdisk to recreate the missing partition
> using values displayed by TestDisk


Since I have no experience with testdisk, and I dont wanna destroy all my data - can you tell me how to fix this? Thanks!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you opened Disk Utility and run Repair Disk?


----------



## margaan (Feb 7, 2011)

Ya, that option was not available. Actually there were 2 discs attached with the HD player and both dont work. I tried Diwskwarrior on one of the HDDs and it killed ALL my files - none is readable anymore.

Hope to find a solution for HDD2 :-/


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like the player tried to reformat the drive. Does it read HFS+ drives?


----------

